# Never trust someone to bid on an auction for you..



## deleted_user (Jan 16, 2022)

I watched an online auction all night long, and bought a couple of things myself, I coordinated with my brother who was also bidding on a few things.
I mentioned this control panel I saw listed. It was for industrial equipment made by Gardner Denver and had hundreds of dollars of components on it including Eaton Power supply, DIN rails and tons of terminal blocks and a 550/575/600 to 110/115/120 transformer rated for 150 Volt-Amps. Just two parts retail for 700 CAD. I told him make sure you buy it because I can resell the components I dont want, and there were at least $250 worth of components I could use right now.

Long story short, his bid sat at 10 bucks all night. In the last few minutes someone else bid $20 and he failed to bid over them... he said it was questionable in his mind. 



			https://www.newark.com/eaton/psg120e/power-supply-ac-dc-24v-5a/dp/63R9496
		










						C0150E4CFB
					

TRANSFORMER




					www.galco.com


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 16, 2022)

I think @Susquatch can relate to this..... 
Ended up with a dozen vintage duck decoys v.s. one ..... or something to that effect....... LOL


----------



## Brent H (Jan 16, 2022)

@TorontoBuilder : sorry to post a laugh at your expense but that is just too funny....OMG...the way you wrote that down is excellent!  

I hope your brother is still amongst us ?


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Jan 16, 2022)

The auction bids I didn't win always haunt me more than the ones I know I overpaid for.  And I've bought a lot of stupid shit at auctions over the years.... lol.  

I don't have a brother, but I have a sister, and if she told me to win an auction at all costs, I would leave her credit card in a smouldering heap...

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 16, 2022)

Brent H said:


> @TorontoBuilder : sorry to post a laugh at your expense but that is just too funny....OMG...the way you wrote that down is excellent!
> 
> I hope your brother is still amongst us ?



Yeah, he is still among us. He hosts our shop so what choice do I have


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 17, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Long story short, his bid sat at 10 bucks all night. In the last few minutes someone else bid $20 and he failed to bid over them... he said it was questionable in his mind.



I'm one of those horrible despicable snipers. I never bid on anything till the last 15 seconds. Then I go all in with whatever it's worth to me. 

The only time I ever break that rule is when I can't be there. Then I wait as long as possible and post what it's worth to me then. I only ever gave my credit card to someone else once. 



YYCHM said:


> Ended up with a dozen vintage duck decoys v.s. one ..... or something to that effect....... LOL



I'll NEVER give my credit card to anyone again as long as I live..... My wife had my second son, I was bankrupt, and I almost got divorced all in one single act of stupidity.



Dan Dubeau said:


> I don't have a brother, but I have a sister, and if she told me to win an auction at all costs, I would leave her credit card in a smouldering heap...



Yup, that's about exactly what she (my "friend") did to mine.....


----------

